# How to Attach a Lathe to a Radial Arm Saw?



## BSquared18 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello,

I have an older model Craftsman radial arm saw with a drill chuck on the  auxiliary shaft. I would like to add a small wood-turning lathe to my tool set and was wondering if and how the radial arm saw's motor could be used to power the lathe.

If anyone has a photo of such a set up and would be willing to share it, that would be great. Or info about a lathe manufacturer/model that would work with a r.a. saw would also be appreciated

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

RAS motor spins too fast to be used for lathe power.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> RAS motor spins too fast to be used for lathe power.


That shouldn't actually be a problem since a step-down can easily be achieved w/ different sized V-belt pully, small one on the RAS, larger one on the lathe.

I've never seen it done, but I guess if you get one of those cheap ones where the motor is separate you could just use a belt between the RAS and the lathe arbor. You don't want to use the auxilliary shaft, though, 'cause it turns the wrong way, or at least it did on my older RAS that had one.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some things don't cross over*

If you want/need a lathe get a lathe. You're just using the motor from the RAS and it's does turn/spin way too fast. 
Lathes require slow speed to start with a rough turn then increase in speed as you get it smoother and then sand. In other word you need multiple speeds usually from 4 to 12, or a variable speed motor. 
Shop for a used wood lathe on Craigs list or buy a cheapie at HF to start with if your budget is limited. That's my advice. :yes: bill
Don't get an alligator for a pet and try to make it have bunny rabbit babies.


----------



## BSquared18 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. Sounds like good advice. Thought I would give it a try though.

BB


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Don't get an alligator for a pet and try to make it have bunny rabbit babies.


Love that, and it couldn't be more right. Although an interesting idea, your efforts would be better spent on craigslist looking for a deal on a used lathe.


----------

